# What Should I Do?? Please Help



## kyraandlula (May 17, 2016)

DISCLOSURE: THIS IS A LONG POST BUT PLEASE READ IT ALL, I WOULD GREATLY APPRECIATE YOUR HELP AND OPINION

Hello, I am a full fledged dog lover with a 6mo Golden at home who just about the sweetest thing there is! But you see, I have a neighbor who also has a Golden that is somewhere around 1 1/2 - 2 years old. The thing is- he treats her poorly in my opinion, he recently separated from his wife of only a year or so and somehow, the dog was given to him. He has never really liked Zoe (his Golden), and if I can remember correctly, only got her because of his wife. Even when he was still with his wife they would leave her tied out in the yard for prolonged amounts of time no matter the weather. I would leave in the morning and see her tied out and come home around 7 hours later to see her still outside. I would not be so opposed to this if I knew that she was checked on throughout the day and given proper food, water, and shelter. However, she was outside (even in the snow and very hot weather) with out any food or water. How cruel is that?! They also never trained her so now she is very rambunctious and a bit out of control. Recently, he has been trying to correct his mistake by "training" her now (aka using a shock collar on her every few seconds). My other neighbors have told him multiple times that if they see Zoe outside for that long one more time that they will take her. We have also threatened to call the Humane Society on him but nothing seems to change. I am really getting worried about Zoe's well-being. I can't take in another dog and I'd hate for her to just sit in a shelter for weeks or even months. I feel so defeated and I'd really appreciate your opinions on what I should do.
Thank you so much, 
Kyra

mommy to Lula


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*How is he?*

Is this guy nice enough to talk to? If so, you could suggest if he doesn't want her to contact a Golden Retriever Rescue near you and perhaps they will take her and find her a good home.
That sounds heartbreaking!

Here is a link to the Golden Retriever Rescues:

National Rescue Committee of the Golden Retriever Club of America


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

I agree with Karen. This girl sounds like a great candidate for a golden rescue. Don't be afraid to report it to the police or another local authority. It's illegal almost everywhere to leave a dog outside for more than a few hours without shelter or water. The more complaints they receive, the more likely the authorities are likely the step in and do something.


----------



## GoldenFocus (Feb 28, 2016)

I would buy the pup from the "owner" and contact rescue folks. Get it out of there ASAP would be my motivation.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

I would try speaking to him and see if he is open to surrendering the dog to a rescue? The ultimate goal is to get the dog into a better living situation and alienating him might backfire. If he sees you as a source of support and possible solutions, he might be open. Or even if you could introduce/provide references to training that he might be able to try with her vs just doing a shock collar because he doesn't know what's he doing and is going to end up with a reactive dog. And research some local rescues (no-kill) that he could reach out to for support.


----------



## Kalhayd (May 4, 2016)

Ugh. This is absolutely heartbreaking. I agree with the others. I'd see if you can convince him to surrender her to a rescue- and if not I would report, report, report. 


Poor, Poor, Pup.


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

This is sad. First you have to look and ask would this guy listen or get angry if you talked to him about rescue. If he would get mad the avenue of asking him to sell you the dog and then you calling rescue might be easier to convince him. This pup needs t be out of this situation ASAP


----------



## DJdogman (Apr 23, 2013)

Oh my goodness this poor puppy, she needs to get out of there asap. My boy Charlie was in a similar situation until he was almost 2. Now its 1.5 years later and we still see the effects of it. I think if talking to him hasn't worked, or he's not willing to give her to a trusted rescue, you need to make good on your threats of calling the humane society ASAP


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Welcome to the forum. 


I don't know where you're located, I'd take her in a heartbeat without even seeing her, I lost my girl 2 months ago. 

Since you can't keep her, see if you can get him to release her to you, have him sign an owner surrender saying he relinquishes any rights of ownership to her and have it notarized. This is for your protection, in most States-you'd have to check your laws to be sure. Animals are considered personal property, if you took her without his consent, you could be charged with stolen property. 

I use to help with Intake for a GR Rescue, only the owner can surrender a dog, it can't be done by another party that doesn't have ownership of the dog. The group will then ask you to sign a Surrender form releasing the dog to them, there's also an Intake Questionnaire that asks questions about Vet records, bite history, training, etc. 

Hope you're able to get this girl some help.


----------



## kyraandlula (May 17, 2016)

He is nice until you try to talk about Zoe  Thank you all for the help, it means so much. Since my original post I have tried one more time to convince him to either take her to a doggy daycare while he is at work and enroll her in training or to surrender her to the Humane Society. But, like the times before, nothing was done. I am currently trying to get my other neighbors to help me out by reporting him and trying to talk to him. Again, thank you all so much for the help and I will keep you updated on Zoe's well-being. I hope she gets out soon as she is such a sweetheart!
-Kyra & Lula


----------

